
Ask HN: What is the point of “hands off” managers? - throwaway_374
I&#x27;ve seen adverts for extremely well paid &quot;hands off&quot; lead manager roles. What is the point of these kind of roles? They seem largely like a glorified technical secretary who provides occasional opinions and administers a kanban&#x2F;agile board - so I can see they deserve secretarial level pay. Why one earth do companies pay top dollar for such roles?
======
osullivj
Not all management value comes from managing downward, from the manager's
supervision of their direct reports. Managing upwards and outwards are
critical too. For instance, setting sales and marketing expectations on when
new product really will be available.

